# Can I Change The Case?



## karen2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm getting this computer soon and I know that I need to upgrade the PSU, video card and the casing if possible 

Model: Affinity 7607Mi (ZT desktop)
Processor: 3.4GHz Intel core i7-2600 processor
RAM: 16GB DDR3 memory
Hard drive: 2TB SATA II hard drive
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 5450 graphics with 1GB VRAM
PSU: 350 W

Intel H67 Express chipset


I don't really know whats upgradable and whats not for this computer or what I should worry about changing first besides the power- I want to change the casing if possible because I believe it only has one fan on the side- Suggestions for what case if any I can change to? 

thanks for any help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hard to say with OEM PC's, it probably has a rear fan, why not just build your own?
There's a sticky located here of tested builds> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## karen2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, Building my own is not an option I don't have the time or do I know how- I'm stuck with getting this desktop or the HPE H8-1120 PC, which has 8 GB ram maximum and I'm not sure If I can change the casing on that one either - 


I have to make due with this computer or the HP one, which I don't personally like either really but its not my choice


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what do you normally use a computer for? online, gaming, graphic/video editing, other??? Understanding your needs will help us advise you better.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you can change the case your quite capable of building a PC after all removing all the components from one and installing in a new case is building a PC 

OEM's often use special connectors for front panel audio, USB, power buttons and lights that a retail case will not have also note once you do all this it will void any warranty on the new PC at least buying retail components you'll have warranty.


----------



## karen2 (Dec 4, 2011)

what do you normally use a computer for? online, gaming, graphic/video editing???
--

all of the above- mostly adobe programs like flash , photoshop but I may get into 3D rendering later - I play games occasionally nothing heavy, I play minecraft lol- and halo-


----------



## karen2 (Dec 4, 2011)

@wrench97
---
Yea I see what you mean, tho the computer I'm getting is a gift from parents and I have those two choices I really can't get parts instead , I will be voiding warranty if I try to yes but I don't have a choice to build it from the start only after I get a computer- they wont understand me taking a risk from the start- but I can probably handle it if I can change the case- which is what I want to know is even possible


----------



## karen2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, Im new to a PC from only having macs, so I may try different games but nothing crazy like BF3 or the really intense graphic ones- probably halo, maybe skyrim


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HP may be the safest pick for a board compatible to a retail case, however the Affinity may have a better motherboard.

I'm thinking your best bet may just be to keep the original case add a front or side fan if needed and just upgrade the PSU and video card if needed, the HD5450 is a entry level card that does well with HD video and lower spec games.


----------



## karen2 (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks I think I will go with the HP then


----------

